

Jamie Timbre is a Grade A Fraud - Jem
http://www.jemjabella.co.uk/2012/jamie-timbre-is-a-grade-a-fraud/

======
Jem
Sorry for the 'vanity' submit, but I was hoping by dropping the link here I
could get some advice on how to proceed with the info I found (detailed in the
post).

I tried contacting Michigan police specifically regarding the creation of the
fake seminars in an attempt to sell tickets to events that don't exist, but
it's hard to get through to them because I'm not based in the States.

I've reported some of the fake profiles to facebook.

Any advice welcome.

